# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  My first WILD(I think?) and numbness when trying to sleep

## Kaimaster

Hey, this is my first post here although I've known about this site for a while.

2 days ago I think I had my first WILD, what happened was before going to bed for the first time tried to WILD.
I know it would not work, but it was still relaxing  :smiley: 
I then decided to sleep normally, during my sleep I had a weird feeling, like my body was vibrating.(i also had that kinda scary feeling you get when your having a nightmare)
So in my dream, I tried to "get out" of my real body so that I could use my dream body.
It worked!

I was in a full wild, pretty vivid.
But my question is, did I actualy enter sleep paralysis while trying to sleep normally? 
Or did i dream that I was having sleep paralysis? 


Second thing: 
Last night i tried doing the same things as I did last night (going to bed at 12pm) to see if I would enter sleep paralysis again.

This time, I once again tried entering sleep paralysis before any previous sleep.
But in about 5 minutes of doing this I felt my leg go completely numb (my right leg was on top of my left leg, it felt like my right leg "dropped") along with the rest of my body.
My heartbeat then increased greatly (probably cause i was getting excited) I then made  a stupid choice to try and move my dream body, which stopped the numbness.

I tried to do it again, and while trying i felt like my heartbeat was very loud and strong, almost like I was cutting off my left arms bloodpressure, but I wasn't O.o

So my question is, what was the numbness? Was it a stage of sleep paralysis or something?

----------


## kitty200049

> But my question is, did I actualy enter sleep paralysis while trying to sleep normally? 
> Or did i dream that I was having sleep paralysis?



It sounds like you actually entered sleep paralysis. I don't think you dreamed it. I have heard that sometimes this happens to people, that after a WILD attempt when they try to just sleep they somehow accidentally WILD. So congrats on your first WILD!  ::D:   And even bigger congrats considering it was before prior sleep! 2 questions: how long did your dream last? & what time did you go to bed?





> So my question is, what was the numbness? Was it a stage of sleep paralysis or something?



It was part of sleep paralysis. What happens when I try to WILD is my body goes numb. Then, if I'm lucky, it goes tingly and there are a few waves of vibration that makes my ears hum. Afterwards, everything stops and I know I'm dreaming. I can open my eyes and there's the dream. Good luck with future attempts.

----------


## Kaimaster

I am not sure how long it lasted, maybe 20-35 minutes? It felt like that, it certainly wasn't just a couple of seconds.

And I think I went to bed at around 12:30 am ( 0:30 am ), I wasn't extremely exhausted but I was kinda tired.

Oh and also, a couple of days ago I was feeling very tired to i took a nap, trying to WILD.
I am certain I entered sleep paralysis, I felt some vibrations, I couldn't move my body ( I tried to ) and I "hallucinated" my mother telling me something, even though she wasn't in the house.
I didn't get visual hallucinations, neither did I end up having a wild.

Instead I tried moving,which didn't work.
And then I tried focusing the vibrations on my head, which just ended the sleep paralysis ( I am certain it did, because I did a reality check and I was fully awake )

----------


## Tripoli

So kitty this numbness is part of entering into SP? Because when I try WILD I get this numbness. what am I supposed to do at his point because I can't seem to progress out of that stage and into SP.

----------


## kitty200049

yes, the numbness is an early stage of sp. I was confused about what to do at that point too, but I figured out that you just have to wait longer. Patience is the key. How long is different for everybody and depends on how tired you are. After you wait, you might feel like your body is heavy and falling or rising. There should be vibrations and then you enter the dream. If I try to wait for the vibrations I end up falling asleep, so I listen to my MP3 and make sure an unexpectedly noisy song comes on in about twenty minutes. Then I can fall asleep and the song will wake me up. When I wake up I don't move or open my eyes and a few seconds later I go into a lucid dream. This is an unreliable anchor and sometimes doesn't wake me up if I'm too tired. I wouldn't recommend my method. There are other methods on dreamviews that will probably work better for you.

----------


## Shadow27

There is a counting method where you breathe deeply and slowly and just keep counting up higher
and higher. It worked pretty well for me but once I got to about 400 I started drifting off and losing
count. I would snap back every now and then though realizing that my thoughts were wandering and
I was losing count.

----------


## Kaimaster

Well, thanks for the answers!
And if anyone has any other methodes of entering SP, feel free to post them!

----------

